

Rapidshare kills reward program piracy concerns - phreanix
http://torrentfreak.com/rapidshare-kills-reward-program-over-piracy-concerns-100620/

======
phreanix
Would love to start a discussion about a win win solution to this. Copyright
holders vs pirates is a hotbed issue but I think there's gotta be something
that can be done to appease both.

